# Resort Review Credit



## Quiet Pine (May 2, 2020)

Received a renewal e-mail. I may have a resort review credit and don't know how to locate it. Or do I just send an e-mail somewhere to ask? Thanks.


----------



## Panina (May 2, 2020)

Quiet Pine said:


> Received a renewal e-mail. I may have a resort review credit and don't know how to locate it. Or do I just send an e-mail somewhere to ask? Thanks.


You just reply to the email and say you believe you have a credit and want to use towards your membership renewal.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 2, 2020)

Panina said:


> You just reply to the email and say you believe you have a credit and want to use towards your membership renewal.


Thanks. I did that 1 1/2 weeks ago and heard nothing, so I thought it might be my job to check. Many things changed around Christmas. I'll wait until Monday and use the phone.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2020)

we show your membership was extended a full year using your review credits?


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 2, 2020)

Wow! Thanks.. Much longer than I anticipated. Where can I find the membership expiration date?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2020)

available at the top right when you log into the member only section


----------

